# Don't know if this is the right place but.....



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

what kind of bugs are these? They came with duckweed that I got as a sample for free when I ordered a different plant about maybe 2 months ago. I found them about 2 or 3 weeks ago but haven't been on. I never fed them so dunno how they are still alive unless they are finding something that I can't see. But if you know what kind of bug this is and if it is safe for any fish to eat (by the way they are not in the tank but in a betta cup when I bought a betta) please let me know. If they aren't safe for any fish then I will try and kill them with bleach and hot water.


----------

